# New to smoking



## elkaddict (Jun 25, 2012)

I recently bought a smoker and want to smoke a roast but was wondering does anything that is smoked need cure to prevent bactieria like botulism or does that just apply to sausage or cold smoked products.

What other saftey mesures should a person watch for.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't need cure as long as you stay within the 4hour rule.    get the IT to 140 in 4 hours.


----------



## elkaddict (Jun 25, 2012)

I got it to an internal temp of 165 but may have taken just over 4 hours.Also does reheating the meat before consumption kill the bacteria.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

elkaddict said:


> I recently bought a smoker and want to smoke a roast but was wondering does anything that is smoked need cure to prevent bactieria like botulism or does that just apply to sausage or cold smoked products.
> 
> What other saftey mesures should a person watch for.


 Clostridium Botulinum, the bug that causes Botulism is rare but there is concern because it's toxins can be nasty and in low oxygen environments like the center of a Sausage or the interior of a Smoker, it can grow and produce toxin. The bug is killed at 165*F or by using a Nitrite Cure. So for Cold Smoked items like Bacon, Ham and Kielbasa a cure is added before smoking. For Hot smoking, temps over 200*F,items like Butts, Brisket and Ribs, the bug is killed and no cure is needed. However there are other more common Bacteria that care has to be taken to avoid. Cross contamination is the biggest problem. Like meat juices getting al over the work area and you. Easy to remedy keep stuff clean and wash your hands after handling raw meat. Latly keep Hot foods Hot and Cold foods Cold. Go from the Refer to the Smoker, get the Meat to an Internal Temp of 140 or greater in 4 hours by smoking at 225*F or higher. After smoking let meat cool on the counter covered for 1 hour then get it refrigerated to below 40*F asap. There are other issues that you will learn as you go. Sign up for the free 5-day eCourse, see the button on the right side of the home page. There is valuable info there. Read this info... http://www.fsis.usda.gov/fact_sheets/Smoking_Meat_and_Poultry/index.asp#2

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Basics_for_Handling_Food_Safely/

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/jerky_and_food_safety/index.asp

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_pres.html

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/72852/food-safety-and-low-and-slow-discussion

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/poison.html


elkaddict said:


> I got it to an internal temp of 165 but may have taken just over 4 hours.Also does reheating the meat before consumption kill the bacteria.


 Yes reheating kills any Bacteria but it is important to grt the food hot, over 165*F, again as fast as possible. Reheat ing in the oven, covered at 325*F works well, so dos a Crock Pot set on Hi...

There is a lot to look over here. Take your time and know we are all here to help you and teach you to be Safe...JJ


----------

